# Which movies better?



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Hmm... 

A Dog's Purpose

The Art of Racing in the Rain


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> Hmm...
> 
> A Dog's Purpose
> 
> The Art of Racing in the Rain


I agree these new ones are great!


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> I agree these new ones are great!


Ahh I’ve never watched The Art of Racing I. The Rain. I love formula 1 racing. I’ve only gone to a couple races. Being in person takes your breathe away, tv can’t capture the true speed these vehicles are moving at.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You missed Lassie  and honestly the dog books were my favorites - Big Red and Lad: A Dog were the best.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

How could we have forgotten Lassie!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Turner and Hooch


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

You missed on Classic dog movie that was exceptional....
*Where the Red Fern Grows*

And we recently saw a movie from 2009 called* 'Hachi A Dogs Tail'* it was on Amazon Prime....with Richard Gere I don't normally like Gere, but in this, he was good...? The movie was a little known jewel, especially if you love dogs...

Bring your tissues with you on both movies....but they are 'must see'...


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> How could we have forgotten Lassie!


I’ll make a poll with more selection next time 😋


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

gr56 said:


> I’ll make a poll with more selection next time 😋


 gr56....you did just fine on this! Look at all the comments and added movies you stimulated us to comment on...! Maybe do a follow up after time has passed and people have had time to watch movies they have not yet seen...


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Does your dog actively watch movies too? Like gets excited when it sees another dog on the TV?


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

gr56 said:


> Does your dog actively watch movies too? Like gets excited when it sees another dog on the TV?


We have two Golden's the older female, not so much at watching. Our new pup, now 1 year old...watches and show with dogs, ducks, or duck calls being used ( I watch waterfowl hunting shows)….he is a duck dog extradenair' and cannot get enough of it...


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

OscarsDad said:


> Hmm...
> 
> A Dog's Purpose
> 
> The Art of Racing in the Rain


I love, love The Art of Racing in the Rain -- both the book and the movie. The first time I joined a bookclub I chose that when it was my month to choose. I had no idea what the book was about other than the summary. I got tickled because it was a group of church ladies and I didn't know them well enough to know if they were ultra conservative or anything. When the dog starting thinking in very colorful expletives, I remember thinking I was making a good impression. 😂 They ended up being the funnest group of ladies.

A Dog's Purpose is really good too.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

And I agree about Hachi. Really enjoyed that one. 

Watchers is a really good book (Dean Koontz) with a Golden Retriever in it. One of my favorites. The movie (1987) is pretty silly. I wish they'd do a new version of it.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> And I agree about Hachi. Really enjoyed that one.
> 
> Watchers is a really good book (Dean Koontz) with a Golden Retriever in it. One of my favorites. The movie (1987) is pretty silly. I wish they'd do a new version of it.


Yes, I love Watchers! Dean Koontz is a big GR fan and I like how he has a website dedicated to his golden Trixie. He has a newer GR book called Devoted that I just started. I wish they would do an actual good movie remake of Watchers too.

I think the movie Best in Show is hilarious. Also Homeward Bound... I’ll always get misty eyed when I remember Shadow limping over the hill when he finally arrives home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

rosegold said:


> Yes, I love Watchers! Dean Koontz is a big GR fan and I like how he has a website dedicated to his golden Trixie. He has a newer GR book called Devoted that I just started. I wish they would do an actual good movie remake of Watchers too.
> 
> I think the movie Best in Show is hilarious. Also Homeward Bound... I’ll always get misty eyed when I remember Shadow limping over the hill when he finally arrives home.
> 
> ...


I read A Big Little Life about his dog, Trixie, and loved it. 

Homeward Bound is very sweet.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 22, 2019)

White Fang ... (does that age me?).


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Bellbird said:


> White Fang ... (does that age me?).


Nope classics are ageless


----------



## TomsPop (Apr 22, 2020)

Old Yeller


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

TomsPop said:


> Old Yeller


 Already on the Poll above...so you can vote for it!


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> Hmm...
> 
> A Dog's Purpose
> 
> The Art of Racing in the Rain


Oh yes!!! these are amazing. I recently watched A Dog's Purpose and it's second part 

Adding a few more
Hotel for dogs (this was my favorite movie when I was in school)
A dog's way home
Togo
Hachi
Hearty Paws(This was a Korean Drama I was reading the subtitles the whole time but loved it)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

3goldens2keep said:


> You missed on Classic dog movie that was exceptional....
> *Where the Red Fern Grows*
> 
> And we recently saw a movie from 2009 called* 'Hachi A Dogs Tail'* it was on Amazon Prime....with Richard Gere I don't normally like Gere, but in this, he was good...? The movie was a little known jewel, especially if you love dogs...
> ...


Hachi left me in tears for days, I thought it was horribly sad and there was no redeeming ending. Was not a "good" movie for me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

diane0905 said:


> And I agree about Hachi. Really enjoyed that one.
> 
> Watchers is a really good book (Dean Koontz) with a Golden Retriever in it. One of my favorites. The movie (1987) is pretty silly. I wish they'd do a new version of it.


There were actually three movies based on Dean Koontz' book Watchers, all of them were utterly awful IMHO.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

The Art of Racing in the Rain is one of the best books and movies ever! On the way out a group of men told my husband not to let me talk him into “that stupid dog movie” with their eyes all red from crying! Haha! I highly recommend it and have tissues ready


----------



## TrueEarl (Apr 16, 2020)

My favourite in Bethoveen. Love a lot


----------

